# Good riding bras!



## Lexiie

I'm a 40 D, so I get your pain!
I wear a normal bra, a good fitting comfy one, and then a material sports bra that's 1 or 2 sizes too small. That helps a lot!


----------



## mselizabeth

Lexiie said:


> I'm a 40 D, so I get your pain!
> I wear a normal bra, a good fitting comfy one, and then a material sports bra that's 1 or 2 sizes too small. That helps a lot!



I can't get away with a normal bra. Sports bras only. I currently have been using a 36D to try and "squish" them in. Unfortunately, it hasn't been working. 

I've dealt with this problem for years. But now with my own horse, I am riding a lot more often and really feeling the pain.
And i'm sure pain isn't a good thing :?


----------



## tinyliny

Look at the website for "title nine" . They only have a few that go to 42. I use the one by "moving comfort" and squish into a 40 D. pretty darn supportive


----------



## callidorre

I understand the bra issues. My bra size is 44DDD. I've got one Enell bra that I use off and on if I really want to minimize the bounce. It's expensive and I only have one, so I don't use it all of the time. My usual sports bras are all Lane Bryant ones. But if you want a really effective bra- Enells are very good.


----------



## shandasue

i just had to say i am sooo thankful i didnt get what my moma has.. lol. im in an A and im pretty happy about it, i dont understand why some girls want bigger boobs?..haha i gess because they have never rode a horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mselizabeth

Thanks guys. I'll look into those!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sassaflash

I am a 36DDD or DD depending on the brand and how forgiving they are on the cup size. I really love Bali's U shaped backed bra's that are minimizers. My boobies don't budge at all when I am running or active and they make me look smaller! I could never wear sports bras.. they offer no support at all for me. Even if I get an 'XL' my boobs still don't fit and pop out everywhere lol!


----------



## Itybty

I am a 40E so I *literally* feel your pain. :lol: 

I have a Moving Comfort Fiona that I bought from Zappos.com so I could return it if I hated it, but it works quite well at keeping my girls in check, and its comfy as heck too. It was pricey, but well worth it to me.


----------



## DancingArabian

I'm a DD.

I never felt comfortable with riding in just a sports bra. Couldn't find the right combination of inward squishing and upward lifting so... I wear two bras and it's perfect. I wear a full coverage bra with underwire which keeps me supported from down under, and then a sports bra on top which squishes me in.


----------



## callidorre

Back in high school, I played sports and it was suggested to me one time to wear two bras at once. I tried it then but it doesn't work for me. I have extremely sensitive skin (eczema), and my skin was breaking down from the pressure and friction of the two bras. It could work well for others but not for me.


----------



## elleng0728

Look at the moving comfort line of sports bras. Work great for the larger busted of us and you don't bounce. I like the Fiona and Maia ones. You can find them on ebay.


----------



## RoosHuman

I'm not sure if you could find them online... But I have a sports bra called the "Ta-Ta Tamer" (haha... I know!!) 
I found it in a yoga store in the Charlotte NC mall. I'm a 34 DD, and it squishes them in. lol At first it was uncomfortable, but eventually i realized that having them lifted up actually helped my breathing.


----------



## RoosHuman

Here's the link.. It looks like they are out of a lot of sizes. It was pricey, but worth it! ta ta tamer ii | women's bras | lululemon athletica


----------

